#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Έλεγχος φύτευσης σε κτίσμα προ του '55

## soph_sem

Καλησπέρα! Έχω βγάλει άδεια δόμησης για προσθήκη ΚΑΤ'ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΣΕ κτίσμα προ του 55,που το 1989 είχε γίνει πιστοποίηση νόμιμου περιγραμματος. Όταν έβγαλα την άδεια μου ζήτησε η υπάλληλος της υδομ να κάνουμε έλεγχο της φύτευσης. Η οποία δεν επαρκεί βέβαια. Τώρα εμαθα ότι σε κτίσμα προ του 55 δεν κάνουμε έλεγχο της φύτευσης. Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιον νόμο αναφέρεται αυτό;;

----------


## Xάρης

Ο υπολογισμός της φύτευσης γίνεται βάσει του *Κτιριοδομικού*.
Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 40 αυτού, ο κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός *ισχύει από 18 Φεβρουαρίου 1989*.
Το άρθρο 23 αναφέρεται στη φύτευση οικοπέδων.

----------

